# how difficult/easy is it likely to be?



## oddie1983 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi

Im a 24 year old girl looking to move over to dubai with a friend. My only concern is regarding work. I have lots of experience in sales (orange mobile phone company) retail, customer service and a little administration work. Looking at various sites dubai seems to recruit professionals especially in banking/it etc also graduates which i am not.
Has anybody managed to find the type of work im looking for? Did you find it before heading over or just whilst you were there? Any information would be fantastic.

Thanks!!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! You pose an interesting question, since, as you pointed out, most of what we see are highly skilled people going to Dubai. It may be difficult to get a job in sales without speaking Arabic, and without a job, it will be difficult to get a work visa. So I'm interested in seeing what response you get.


----------



## eyec (Oct 19, 2007)

you dont need arabic since most people speak english heer in dubai

i guess if you blonde it doesnt matter if you get your job before or after you get there....just like any other place in the world

it will be much better if you know before hand how much you will be paid so you can compare with the way you living now at home before takling the long trip to dubai

i believe most qualified people get offers online before moving to duabi


----------

